# Source for 26 x 1 3/8 whitewall  tires ?



## teisco (Jul 26, 2021)

Local bike shops say these are getting harder to get.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2021)

There has been a shortage of bike tires since COVID started, and on top of that, the whitewalls have always been a little harder to find than the blackwall or gumwall tires. In the 590mm size, Duro, Schwalbe, and Kenda all made whitewalls for the English bikes. The Schwalbe was the best-made of that group. The Kendas were just OK, and the Duros tended to prematurely crack and lose tread. The last set of English-sized whitewalls I got were a set of Schwalbe whitewalls for a 1958 Raleigh Sports. They're a little bit of an oversized tire, but well-made. This was back in 2019 though, before COVID. The Duros were made in Thailand, at least a couple years ago they were, while the Schwalbe and Kenda were made in China. COVID is a continuing problem though. Supposedly Michelin World Tour also is offering a whitewall in the English size, but I haven't seen any in person yet.






In the 597mm size for Schwinn wheels, only Kenda was making new whitewalls, and those were only periodically produced. The supply would dry up occasionally, and COVID made it even worse. Hopefully the supply issue will ease up, but I'm not holding my breath because the COVID variants are causing problems again.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 27, 2021)

They're indeed in short supply over here too.
I have friends who are searching for them.
Their has been discussion within the V-CC on getting some manufactured, but it looks like this won't be happening for various reasons.


----------



## slowride (Jul 27, 2021)

Here are the Michelins on my ‘63 Sports. They are nice but I don’t have experience with the other tires to be able to offer comparisons.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 27, 2021)

Those look pretty good. Michelin usually makes a good tire. They look a touch smaller than the Schwalbe, though the Delta Cruiser is a little bit of what I think is an "oversized" tire. I think either is a better option than a Kenda and certainly better than the Duro.

The Schwalbe set on a 1958 Sports:


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 27, 2021)

There is a set of Kenda 597 whitewall's on the wall at my favorite bike shop here in town, they have been there for over a year, maybe more. I've thought about it, but I don't have a lightweight, white wall itch. I usually put on gum or blackwalls. I do have a set of those gumwall Michelin world tours on my old Schwinn lightweight and those are great tires. One thing I dislike though is the company name and other incidentals emblazoned on the sidewall in standout colors or real large or anyway that takes away from the vintage look. I just wont buy them. There are a couple companies putting out 1.95 and 2.125's that way and it just looks like ass on an old cruiser bike.
Funny though, I do remember my dad on the weekends and his can of whitewall cleaner for the family car tires. Its was like toothpaste. He started to complain in the 70's that you couldn't get anything but skinny whitewalls anymore for his cars.
Se cera


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 27, 2021)

not a fan of Kenda anything. I have Schwinn middleweight Kenda's that bounce, I have new Kenda whitewalls that bounce and old Kenda black walls that bounce. as far as I am concerned they are junk. I have  now stocked up on Schwinn lightweight tires for my lightweights (no whitewalls) and looking for some Westwinds for my middleweight wheels on a lightweight. 

if you do not ride the bike in question, Kenda's would be fine.


----------



## bloo (Jul 27, 2021)

Bounce?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 27, 2021)

the tires do not fit correctly on the rim which makes the bike bounce down the road. on my 43 lightweight they wobble back  and forth. 

I have 50 year old Schwinn tires that ride just fine.


----------



## teisco (Jul 28, 2021)

slowride said:


> Here are the Michelins on my ‘63 Sports. They are nice but I don’t have experience with the other tires to be able to offer comparisons. View attachment 1453149



Are those 26 by 1 and 3/4 ? If so where did you get them?


----------



## slowride (Jul 28, 2021)

teisco said:


> Are those 26 by 1 and 3/4 ? If so where did you get them?



No standard 26 x 1 3/8 (iso 590) . @mazon seller was in UK . Shipping not too bad . Was 2-3 years ago


----------

